# OCD Kickin' In



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Well that little dongle on the right side of my screen says I get points for introducing myself!


Hi, I'm Gramps! I've been lurking around here for gosh, nearly 6 years now! 

I'm addicited, I admit it! Don't they say that acceptance is the first step to recovery?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Forgot the drink Gramps!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been on here about 3 years and have the same disease as Gramps

Permitchaser


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad to see you made your way back Gramps...you were missed during your absence.


----------

